# [risolto]login all'avvio

## betamatteo

ciao,

al termine del boot mi viene chiesto

```
localhost login:
```

e poi la password, 

ma il login è incorrect.

provo a mettergli root ma non va bene.

in fase d'installazione non ho dato alcun login e nessun utente, ho solo creato una password di root.

betamatteoLast edited by betamatteo on Sat Jun 30, 2007 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> al termine del boot mi viene chiesto
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fai login come utente root,

ovvero  nome_utente=root    passward=tuapasswordroot,

fatto cio crei il tuo utente:

```
useradd nome_utente_che_vuoi -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash
```

```
passwd  nome_utente_che_vuoi 
```

ciao

----------

## betamatteo

non accetta il login root

```
localhost login:root

passwd:..............

loginn incorrect ecc....
```

ho provato con su, sudo -su, sudo -root, su root ecc....

credo di aver saltato un passaggio in fase d'installazione, nella prima parte la guida diceva di cambiare la password di root e opzionale la creazione di un utente, io ho solo cambiato la password di root.

poi però in fase di "configurazione del sistema", allavoce "informazioni sul sistema" ho saltato l'impostazione della password di root.

però quello che succede è che non riconosce il login "root", non la password,

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Prova a passare la riga init=/bin/bash a grub, devi fare cosi:

1 Premi "e" dove c'è la riga del sistema che vuoi avviare

2 Spostati sulla riga che inizia con Kernel

3 Aggiungi "init=/bin/bash" e premi invio e poi "b"

4 Aggiungi l'utente root e un utente normale

----------

## betamatteo

tanto per non sbagliare ti posto grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

hd0,4 > hda5 /boot

hda7 è la partizione /

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> non accetta il login root
> 
> 

 

non devi modificare grub.conf, ma usare la modalità di editor propria di grub (nei 30 secondi di timeout).

se lo trovi troppo complicato, accedi da livecd al file /etc/passwd con un qualunque editor di testo (nano?) e togli la x dalla prima riga, che dovrebbe apparire così:

```

 cloc3@s939 ~ $ head -n1 /etc/passwd

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

```

p.s.: `man 5 passwd`

----------

## betamatteo

non ne vengo fuori

sono riuscito ad entrare nell'editor di grub, ma la soluzione di Sw0rdmast3r era la modifica di grub.conf

rispetto a /etc/passwd non c'è alcuna prima riga da togliere la x

questo è  il mio /etc/passwd, 

```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/share/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

smmsp:x:209:209:smmsp:/var/spool/mqueue:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

ldap:x:439:439::/usr/lib/openldap:/dev/null

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

```

non c'e niente che somiglia a 

```
cloc3@s939 ~ $ head -n1 /etc/passwd
```

betamatteo

----------

## Deus Ex

 *man head wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NAME
> 
>        head - output the first part of files
> ...

 

cloc3 ti ha suggerito di entrare in /etc/passwd e cancellare la "x" che c'è in mezzo tra "root:" e ":0" della riga "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash"

----------

## betamatteo

grazie, era quella la soluzione

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> grazie, era quella la soluzione

 

anche quella di crisandbea. dacci un occhio, perché è proprio carina.

----------

## betamatteo

scusami, cloc3

ma non capisco

crisandbea scrive

```
ai login come utente root,

ovvero nome_utente=root passward=tuapasswordroot,

fatto cio crei il tuo utente:

Codice:

useradd nome_utente_che_vuoi -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

Codice:

passwd  nome_utente_che_vuoi
```

ma il mio problema era che non mi faceva accedere a niente, mi chiedeva continuamente il login

quando ho eliminato la x da /etc/passwd allora ho potuto impostare passwd di root e utente

ciao e grazie per tutto   :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

@betamatteo

quello che ho scritto io era giusto, nel momento in cui tu potevi loggarti almeno come root,  dato che dal tuo primo topic, non si capiva se ci riuscivi o meno a loggarti come utente root.  

tutto qui.

ciao

----------

## betamatteo

@crisandbea

scusami, ultimamente sono in conflitto con le parole, a questo si aggiunge la scoperta che quel poco che avevo imparato su linux, è davvero poco.

quando sono riuscito a loggarmi come root, ho fatto come hai detto tu.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> scusami, cloc3
> 
> ma non capisco
> 
> crisandbea scrive
> ...

 

in effetti ho sbagliato nick.

il metodo astuto, che è bene imparare per altre evenienze, è quello di Sw0rdmast3r: cioè l'editor in linea di grub.

----------

## betamatteo

ho provato ad usare l'editor di grub ma forse mi manca qualche passaggio

ho editato la riga col kernel, ho aggiunto init=/bin/bash, invio e poi "b"

al riavvio non risultava alcuna modifica, ho verificato rientrando nell'editor di grub e aprendo grub.conf

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> forse mi manca qualche passaggio ...
> 
> al riavvio non risultava alcuna modifica

 

non devi editare grub.conf.

la fase di boot è gestita da tre sistemi operativi diversi:

boot-->grub-->SO (linux).

tra grub e linux ci sta un timeout di 30 secondi. è lì che devi schiacciare il tasto e.

le modifiche avvengono in ram, dunque funzionano solo per il login attuale, mentre al successivo si riparte con quelle standard (a meno che tu non abbia editato e reinstallato grub.conf - coda sbagliata).

`info grub`

----------

## betamatteo

sono seriamente preoccupato, nonostante l'mpegno a ponderare bene le parole, queste poi sfuggono dalla tastiera e si assemblano secondo una loro logica.  :Confused: 

in quei trenta secondi ho premuto "e" e sono comparse le tre righe una delle quali comincia con kernel ecc...

ho premuto ancora "e" ed ho aggiunto in quella riga init=/bin/bash, poi invio, poi "b".

al termine del boot mi sono ritrovato con il problema del login, ero bloccato, allora sono uscito da gentoo e ho controllato con l'altra distro, ho aperto /boot/grub/grub.conf ed ho visto che le righe contenute in questo file erano le stesse che ho trovato nella procedura precedente, ma non figurava il cambiamento con l'aggiunta di init ecc......

per questo ho pensato che forse mi mancava un passaggio per salvare le modifiche fatte, adesso invece so che le modifiche funzionano solo per quella sessione e alla successiva si imposta tutto come prima. 

sempre tra quei 30 secondi, procedura a cui non so dare un nome, ho provato a premere "c" e poi help, mi esce una lista di comandi da poter usare, quali cat, nano, find ecc...., però poi non mi funzionano.

domanda:

posso intervenire su gentoo con quei comandi?

e le modifiche valgono solo per quella sessione?

betamatteo

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> sono seriamente preoccupato, nonostante l'mpegno a ponderare bene le parole, queste poi sfuggono dalla tastiera e si assemblano secondo una loro logica.  

 

 :Razz:  niente paura. stai imparando molte cose nuove tutte in un colpo, ed è normale attraversare qualche momento di crisi. all'inizio leggere e capire è molto faticoso e si commettono facilmente ingenuità..

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho premuto ancora "e" ed ho aggiunto in quella riga init=/bin/bash
> 
> 

 

ho visto che usi l'initrd di genkernel. siccome non conosco quegli script non ti posso aiutare.

in linea di principio, però dovrebbero rispettare gli standard del kernel.

il parametro init definisce il nome del primo programma che il kernel avvia dopo essere stato caricato.

di solito quale programma si chiama init. fa un sacco di cose, e l'ultima di esse è il login manager (grafico o meno).

nei casi di emergenza, può essere comodo avviare piuttosto il programma /bin/bash che è una semplice shell, ovviamente senza login. è una cosa bella da sapere, perchè aiuta a capire il funzionamento di un sistema linux.

mi chiedo se hai anche cancellato la stringa init=/linuxrc che deve essere rimossa per evitare una doppia definizione, con esiti non prevedibili. se neanche questo basta, puoi rimuovere la riga initrd da grub (credo si usi la lettera d).

----------

